# kong toys



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Use all natural PB if you're worried about the sugar and oils in the other stuff... it's basically just ground peanuts and WAY better for you (and your doggies!) Just keep it in the fridge. 
As far as the mess... you'll have to get opionions from the rest of the members, but I've found in the past, the dogs have no problem licking it out so completely and everything stays nice and clean!


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Beau got is kong last night and loves it. He licked it clean, no mess!

Debby


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

How much do you put in it of the all natural peanut butter? I don't know why I just can't get it in my head peanut butter and giving it to dogs. It would be great though


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I love kongs... I own a whole bunch. I've filled mine with kibble, or healthy treats which I bake myself. The treats and kibble are usually much more messy than filling it with PB. 
PB is not really bad for dogs as it contains good oils that help with their skin and coat - so I won't be too worried about it if I were you. 

I love this site and they have a lot of suggestions as to what to stuff your kong with and how to stuff it:
http://westwoodanimalhospital.com/BhvArticles/kong_stuffing.htm


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great ideas for filling Kong. Thanks. Rebel doesn't have any trouble eating peanut butter out of his Kong.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

We got Moose a kong toy and he liked it but wasn't all that into it... we put ice in ours for him too he LOVES ice! Another clean treat


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

At pet stores that sell kongs, they will sometimes sell liver treats shaped specifically for the kongs, but they're so difficult to get out for the dogs sometimes that they spend the whole times doing it, drooling for the treat the whole time, that it's not really any cleaner!

And pretty much the only thing that a dog's got in the kong after the peanut butter is their tongue, and they won't leave any to waste


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Peanut butter is good for dogs in moderation though, esspecily for older dog as it can make their liver (I think its the liver) enzimes rise. My Great Aunt had some issues with her senior Chihuahua and the vet said it was from to much peanut butter.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Purple Poodle said:


> Peanut butter is good for dogs in moderation though, esspecily for older dog as it can make their liver (I think its the liver) enzimes rise. My Great Aunt had some issues with her senior Chihuahua and the vet said it was from to much peanut butter.


Now that is interesting!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have tons of Kongs too. My favorite is the large dental Kong though - it has two holes in it - one in each end and is easier to clean. I usually stuff mine with bananas, peanut butter, apples, yogourt (frozen), healthy dog treats, etc... Depending on the dog, I will cram everything in really tight, or if they are not big chewers, I'll leave things looser.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

The medium one I can stick one of her Natural Balance "cookies" into and it keeps her busy. Sometimes she can get it all out, sometimes not.

We have two big ones (puppy and regular) and I stuff them with a mix of plain yogurt and kibble then I freeze them. She gets these when we're going out, sometimes. Or if I forgot to pre-freeze one I will mix kibble with our gel-like probiotics and give it to her. She gets that a lot quicker than the frozen, though. 

We first bought the puppy stick one and were shoving kibble in the outside but she got it really quickly. I did smear it with almond butter once but it was so hard to clean Dh asked me not to again. LOL.

I don't know that she has that incessant need to chew, though, she does pick odd things to teeth on from time to time. In our puppy book it suggests doing everything possible to make them a 'chew toy-a-holic' so they have something positive to do while you are out.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just went to the site mentioned and noticed that none of the recipes call for 'filing' the Kong with peanut butter. It does have it in some of the recipes as being used as a plug for the hole but filled with other good things. In the one where it has just peanut butter, it has it as smeared in the inside; not filled with it. Just a thought.
_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope - I would not "fill" a Kong with peanutbutter. I use it as sort of a glue to hold all the other goodies in! :biggrin:


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

ive used peanut butter and put it in the freezer to freeze. the cold helps feels good on his teething teeth.

he loves it.


----------

